# live, laugh, love



## chillicup84

Hi there!

I want to get a tattoo of either 'live, laugh, love' or 'live well, laugh often, love much.' Can anyone give me the correct translation in Latin...? I have been looking around and have seen quite a few different translations... 

Thanks heaps... chilli


----------



## Joca

chillicup84 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I want to get a tattoo of either 'live, laugh, love' or 'live well, laugh often, love much.' Can anyone give me the correct translation in Latin...? I have been looking around and have seen quite a few different translations...
> 
> Thanks heaps... chilli


 
Vive, ride, ama.

Bene vive, saepe ride, valde ama.


----------



## chillicup84

Oh ok becuase I have been told it's 

Ago puteus  (live well)
rideo risi risum sepius (laugh often) 
diligo ultum (love much)

Do you know what that means??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hamlet2508

Somebody must have led you on (or you went to yahoo.answers first)

the lady there seems to have gone wrong somewhere

Ago (=1st person singular present tense of *agere*) _*puteus*_(=well,pit)
rideo risi risum (are the main verb forms of to *laugh*) s*a*epius (=more often) 
diligo (=1st person singular present tense of *diligere*) ultum (Past participle of *ulciscor*)

the words you gave do not make any sense at all

I'd stick with Joca's suggestion, which you might consider turning into the plural as well

as for example

*Vivite, ridete, amate

Bene vivite, saepe ridete, valde amate

*regards,
hamlet


----------



## chillicup84

Ok thanks heaps for your help.. 

So you mean if I get the plural I'm saying it to more then one person??? sorry to be a pain just want to get it right  

*Bene vivite, saepe ridete, valde amate*


----------



## Hamlet2508

chillicup84 said:


> Ok thanks heaps for your help..
> 
> So you mean if I get the plural I'm saying it to more then one person??? sorry to be a pain just want to get it right
> 
> *Bene vivite, saepe ridete, valde amate*



that's right.
You are most welcome to ask away.
regards,
hamlet


----------



## chillicup84

ok done... I was a bit confused cause when I translated the words on babalon it was backwards... but then I read that latin is all a bit backwards... another question - I went to translate amate and it doesn't come up with anything, what does it mean... should it be amor? cause I know that means love in latin? 

Thanks again


----------



## Kevin Beach

"Amate" is the command "love!" given to more than one person.


----------



## Joca

Kevin Beach said:


> "Amate" is the command "love!" given to more than one person.


 
I know this is off-topic, but I am wondering if you can really tell someone else to love. Love is much of a feeling, and apparently you don't have control over your feelings, do you? To me, it makes more sense to tell someone "to make love", because this is more physical than emotional. 

I beg your pardon for this digression...


----------



## Kevin Beach

Joca said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I am wondering if you can really tell someone else to love. Love is much of a feeling, and apparently you don't have control over your feelings, do you? To me, it makes more sense to tell someone "to make love", because this is more physical than emotional.
> 
> I beg your pardon for this digression...


How about the words of Jesus Christ:

"Love each other as I have loved you"

"Love the Lord your God above all things and love your neighbours as yourselves"

.......... ?


----------



## Joca

Kevin Beach said:


> How about the words of Jesus Christ:
> 
> "Love each other as I have loved you"
> 
> "Love the Lord your God above all things and love your neighbours as yourselves"
> 
> .......... ?


 
Thanks for your response, Kevin.

Who am I to question the words of Jesus Christ? Anyway, if He had said (assuming this is the correct translation of His words) "Respect..." rather than "Love...", His commandment would seem more plausible to me. 

You can respect without really loving.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Joca said:


> Thanks for your response, Kevin.
> 
> Who am I to question the words of Jesus Christ? Anyway, if He had said (assuming this is the correct translation of His words) "Respect..." rather than "Love...", His commandment would seem more plausible to me.
> 
> You can respect without really loving.


Well, yes, but wouldn't that open up the whole philosophical and theological debate about what "love" is and how many different types of love there are, not to mention the distinctions between *amor*, *caritas* and (in Greek) *agape*?

It would be a fascinating and immensely worthwhile discussion, but beyond the scope of this site, I suspect, let alone this thread!


----------



## Joca

Kevin Beach said:


> Well, yes, but wouldn't that open up the whole philosophical and theological debate about what "love" is and how many different types of love there are, not to mention the distinctions between *amor*, *caritas* and (in Greek) *agape*?
> 
> It would be a fascinating and immensely worthwhile discussion, but beyond the scope of this site, I suspect, let alone this thread!


 
I agree. Let's drop it. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## chillicup84

That all got a bit deep.... anyway Joca and hamlet thanks heaps for your help - I'm booked in to see the tattooist this weekend to get something drawn up! so excited... although I think this one may hurt!


----------

